# My intake broke a weld, now a hole....



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

anyone seen this before? I'm sending these pictures to Injen, I expect a new intake soon.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wtf? how'd that happen? maybe too much vibration?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey is that injens $248 cai I was planning on getting it to replace my short air but seeing that I'm starting to wonder

find out if it has happened before if you could please


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Has anyone dealt with Injen before?? I'm sure someone has had an issue with an intake at some point.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

like I said I have been planning on getting one for my sentra but the only prob is do they have a spot for the maf senser the shop told me they could install it but they don't know about that and if not how do you take care of that prob drill it outand tap it?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, this is the 240.00 intake. Mine is a direct bolt on, no mod necessary for the sensor. Be sure to try www.southwestautoworks.com Much cheaper than MSRP.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I checked that link out and their price is 248 like the shop is going to charge me thanks for the info though bro I didn't realize it gave that much extra hp


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

what a cheap peice of shi.... well i hope they replace it for you.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Maybe the problem was there wasn't enough play in the bracket? 
Is that the 3.5?
Does that motor flex a lot under heavy acceleration?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

im sure this happens a lot, not a great place for that type of weld.....with all the vibration going on in the engine and the thickness of the CAI piping.....i wonder if their new CAI's have that same type of support bracket welded on in the same fashion.....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Has anyone dealt with Injen before?? I'm sure someone has had an issue with an intake at some point.


i had an issue with my injen wai for the ga16. hoses weren't the right size. they shipped a box with several different sizes to me immediately, at their expence of course. i give :thumbup: to injen and have never seen something like that happen. im sure they'll replace it for you.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Sent an email on Thursday. Nothing yet. The filter is hanging so low that its pushing the fender well open and its almost exposed. I can't drive it this way in the rain. I'm going to look for my stock material and shorten this thing up.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Injen is sending me a new downpipe and should be here by end of the week.

The guy I talked to told me that this is a very well known problem and it has been corrected in the factory. I would suggest that anyone with a CAI for your 02-04 Altima keep an eye on this, both 4 and 6cyls.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Yes, this is the 240.00 intake. Mine is a direct bolt on, no mod necessary for the sensor. Be sure to try www.southwestautoworks.com Much cheaper than MSRP.


might also try www.abcnissanwholesale.com Nismo CAI is $235


----------

